

SpaceChem dev releases “open-ended programming game” TIS-100 on Early Access - starshadowx2
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2015-06-01-spacechem-dev-releases-open-ended-programming-game-tis-100-on-early-access

======
rafa2000
Beware. The game is PC only. I jump to bought it after reading the news on
hacker news, but I have a Mac OSX. So there you have it. Does any one knows
how to return a game in Steam? On the other hand the game looks like a
terrific deal, if it only worked on my Mac. Sigh!

~~~
starshadowx2
Steam actually just revealed a new refund policy,

[http://store.steampowered.com/steam_refunds](http://store.steampowered.com/steam_refunds)

